# FILM COMPANY WANTS DRIVERS WITH AMAZING LIFE STORIES!!



## Clover-Films.com

Hi all, I’m writing from Clover Films, a multi-award-winning documentary production company based near London. Our international films have won over thirty major honours in the last decade, including several Emmys, ‘broadcast Pulitzers’, Peabodys etc (clover-films.com). 

We're working on a documentary which will highlight just how many *amazing people there are behind the wheel*. We've met many Uber drivers with incredible stories to share. Many are immigrants or refugees who have overcome terrible hardships and done amazing things since coming to the UK.

For example, one driver is also a jazz pianist from South Africa who has saved up enough from Uber driving to set up a jazz school for disadvantaged kids. Another is an award-winning journalist from Afghanistan who drives when he is not in the field reporting.

If you think your story could do well on TV, or you know anyone who might be right for this show, please let me know by emailing me at *[email protected]*!

Best wishes,

Adrien


----------



## MHR

UberPeople.net nor our owner VerticleScope, Inc. does any vetting of these requests whatsoever.

Should you decide to participate in any manner, with any of the requests here, that would constitute an agreement to hold UberPeople.net and VerticleScope, Inc. harmless for any problems that may arise.

UberPeople.net nor VerticleScope, Inc. takes any responsibility for anything, that includes what happens to any information that you choose to provide to these 3rd parties.

Please PM the member directly that posted the inquiry should you have any questions regarding their project.


----------

